# Looking for a fender set



## Korvus (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, I've been riding my bike to work on a pretty regular basis and being that I moved to NW Washington state recently I now need to get a decent set of fenders. I have avoided riding in the rain and I wanted to get back out there on light rainy days.

The fenders will be installed on my Trek 820.

I have a two sets that I'm trying to choose between and I wanted to find out if others like/hate/prefer either of these sets.

Topeak DeFender XC1 / XC11

SKS Grand D.A.D. / Grand M.O.M.

I liked the fact that the Topeak DeFender front fender set is closer to the wheel and might do a better job of keeping water from kicking up towards me but I was unable to find any decent reviews.

The SKS fenders seem to have fairly good reviews and they're a bit cheaper so I wasn't sure if they would be the better buy.

Also, any suggestions on another set or brand would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

My vote is the SKS. They do a really good job with fenders - they're durable, stay where I put them, and the design is more conservative. While I'm open to the idea that things can be improved, putting a giant hole in the top of a fender seems like the wrong direction.

Do you still use this bike for off-road? Does it have suspension? BSNYC is fond of making fun of MTB fenders. They certainly make it more comfortable to go mountain biking in the wet, but they won't do all that much for your legs. On bikes that accept them, full fenders are better. Think something like the Planet Bike Cascadia or SKS Longboard in the appropriate size. Actually, you could probably still do those if you have a suspension fork, although it'd look a little weird.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

on my mtb, a downtube fender is all I use. helps keep stuff from being flung into my face and that's all I really care about. I also have a little bitty thing for my FSR that keeps most mud off of the shock.

on my commuter, I use the Planet Bike Cascadia fenders. If commuting is the primary use for the bike, I recommend full fenders, too.


----------



## Korvus (Jul 30, 2012)

It's not just a commuter bike and that's the reason I'm looking for fenders that are easy to take off.

As for my suspension it's a hardtail.

I'm not completely opposed to the full fenders so I will check those out as well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I worry that stuff can get tangled up in the stays of full fenders when one is riding off-road and there's stuff around to get tangled up in there. My MTB just gets a SKS ShockBlade and whatever they call the rear one. But pretty much the same deal as the SKS fenders you mentioned.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I too, use the Shockblade/x-blade for my mountain bike when I commute in the rain (or snow) with it.

However, if you commute a predominate amount of time, I too, recommend full fenders. SKS's fenders have breakaway mounts, so you can take the stays off without unbolting the mount, though you will need to remove the bridge mounts. Full fenders are worth it just for the coverage you get (and therefor, not needing to worry about wet feet/legs)

The Grand Dad/mom are both for fat tires (3+ inches) whereas the shockblade and x-blade work well with tires up to 2.5 inches.


----------



## Korvus (Jul 30, 2012)

Well my ride is only 5 miles each way and takes me about 20-25 minutes so I don't personally consider that a lot of time on my bike. During the summer / fall I spent more time and put more miles on the trails than I did when going to/from work each week, so I'd consider that my main use for the bike.

I'm mostly looking for fenders that will keep my wheels from spraying me with a lot of water, if my legs still get a bit wet I'm not terribly worried. I don't ride in the shoes/clothes I intend to wear while working anyway.

The biggest reason I was checking out the Topeak fenders is due to the fact they looked a bit like they would function a bit more like full fenders but I would be able to take them off easily in a pinch. I didn't see a whole lot of info on them, or reviews so I'm a bit leery about the purchase.

I'm really not opposed to actual full fenders and I will check the ones that SKS has if they are a bit easier to take off when I don't need them.

Thanks for all of the helpful info so far and keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The place I work sells the Topeak fenders you are looking at. I own the SKS shockblade/x-blade. In m opinion, there is no contest between the two; they have similar coverage, but the SKS have a more secure connection. Once you have them set up, you can install and remove both in less than a minute, and they come off completely, not just the large blades of the fender (for the front, that is).

*edit* You might consider, as was suggested earlier, a downtube fender instead of a front wheel fender. One of the issues with front fenders that aren't full coverage is that if you turn the wheel, you'll catch spray. The downtube fender will prevent (most of) that.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

I just came across a review of fenders I haven't seen before, the "Bontrager Interchange Nebula Fenders". They look like they have the same coverage as my Planet Bike Cascadia Fenders, but they're removable within a couple minutes and look pretty sturdy. Had these been out when I bought my Cascadias, I probably would have gone with these since my Thule T2 rack doesn't play well with a front fender.
Guest Review: Bontrager Interchange Nebula Fenders | Bike Commuters


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> While I'm open to the idea that things can be improved, putting a giant hole in the top of a fender seems like the wrong direction.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::lol::lol::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have a set of planet bike cascadia's for my 29er and a set of planet bike...I think freddy fenders ?? for a cyclocross-sized width... I have no complaints about the planet bike fenders other than the length of the front portion of the front fender on the cascadias. I actually finally took an old SKS beavertail fender and cut it up and used part of it to make a front extension for my cascadia (for the record, the SKS uses a much more rigid plastic)... I'd go with whatever looks like more coverage, front to back. The ideal fender would have mud flaps that touch the ground in front and behind the tire, and not be the least bit flexible...so you have to decide how far from that fantasy-land you're willing to accept.


----------

